# puttana (al maschile)



## koala123

Ciao ragazzi! 
ho una domanda.. come si potrebbe tradurre SLUT, ma rivolto ad un uomo? so che può sembrare strano, ma sono proprio curiosa.. 
Se qualcuno ha qualche idea..grazie mille!


> Per favore usa l'apposito simbolo per contrassegnare le parole volgari. Grazie.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Se ci dai un po' di contesto (un paio di battute del tuo testo) può essere molto utile. Altrimenti può essere un insulto come un altro, prevalentemente di stampo sessuale.


----------



## koala123

ops scusate, perdonatemi!l'avevo completamente dimenticato 
beh il contensto è semplice, lui è un cosiddetto "donnaiolo", un "casanova"..


----------



## MünchnerFax

Vabbé allora l'hai già tradotto te.  Magari _puttaniere_ o _magnaccia_ possono essere più adatti alla bisogna.


----------



## koala123

Ma la traduzione la vorrei sapere in inglese... ihihihihi 

Scusa, hai ragione, forse non mi ero spiegata bene!  è che ho trovato questa parola in un film e mi è venuta la curiosità di quale potrebbe essere la versione maschile..


----------



## Azazel81

@ Munchnerfax:

Ma non è "magnacciO"? è un uomo... Comunque non concordo... "puttaniere/magnaccio" si traducono con "pimp" dato che indicano la persona che ha il controllo delle prostitute.
"Puttaniere" magari, in alcune aree/regioni, può essere inteso come il maschile di "puttana", però mi pare indichi proprio il "pimp".

Bisognerebbe avere ancora più contesto.. magari una frase intera... Se il senso dell'espressione è ironico o cose simili, può essere semplicemente "troia/zoccola". Avete mai detto in senso ironico ad un amico "sei proprio una troia"?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Certo che letteralmente indicano il pimp, ma in senso lato si usano per definire chi corre dietro a ogni sottana.  Mentre _troia_ detto a un maschio ho l'impressione (ma non tanta esperienza ) che si riferisca più a un omosessuale che a un donnaiolo.
_Magnaccia_ è proprio con la _a_ e invariabile tra singolare e plurale. Chiedi a qualcuno del centro Italia.  (Un nostro vecchio thread a caso)

Comunque ci è stato appena detto che il quesito è diverso.  Si cerca la versione per maschi, in inglese, della parola _slut_.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao A.


Azazel81 said:


> @ Munchnerfax:
> 
> Ma non è "magnacciO"? è un uomo...


Se ne parlò qui:
Magnaccio
magnaccia
magnaccia - Solo Italiano


Edit: quanto so' lenta...


----------



## koala123

Sinceramente, magnaccia non l'ho mai sentito, anche se sono toscana 
quindi, ricapitolando, pimp sta "magnaccio" però non è quello che cerco..
Io sto cercando la traduzione di "donnaiolo", uno che va con tutte, uno che si fa pochi problemi.. (come tutti gli uomini? ;D scherzo ovviamente). ovvero l'equivalente maschile di slut


----------



## Azazel81

MünchnerFax said:


> Certo che letteralmente indicano il pimp, ma in senso lato si usano per definire chi corre dietro a ogni sottana.  Mentre _troia_ detto a un maschio ho l'impressione (ma non tanta esperienza ) che si riferisca più a un omosessuale che a un donnaiolo.
> _Magnaccia_ è proprio con la _a_ e invariabile tra singolare e plurale. Chiedi a qualcuno del centro Italia.  (Un nostro vecchio thread a caso)
> 
> Wow... questa non la sapevo.. giuro... ho sempre sentito dire (qui a Milano) "magnaccio" e mai "magnaccia"...  comunque adesso mi guardo i thread linkati da Ange.Laura. Per quanto riguarda "troia" quando prendo in giro gli amici dandogli delle "troie" uso un tono un po' duro sulla parola "troia"... certo.. se usi un tono quasi "omosessuale" per accentuare la parola, allora sembra quasi che tu stia dando dell'omosessuale a quella persona (oltre che a sembrare anche tu un omosessuale).
> 
> Comunque ci è stato appena detto che il quesito è diverso.  Si cerca la versione per maschi, in inglese, della parola _slut_.


 
Come ho spiegato sopra, appunto, secondo me "troia" può andare... c'è qualcuno che è d'accordo con me? Altrimenti, citando una parte di testo di una famosa canzone degli "Elio e le storie tese" direi "puttano". 

@ Ange.Laura: grazie mille.


----------



## koala123

Azazel81.. ma "puttano", in inglese? non esiste?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Azazel81 said:


> direi "puttano".


Volevo suggerirla io, ma mi ero astenuto per paura dei grammatici. 

Comunque ribadisco che koala cerca una parola in inglese.


----------



## koala123

Grazie MunchnerFax   non l'ho mai sentito dire "puttano" in inglese.. forse non esiste? mi viene in dubbio.. anche se mi sembra molto molto strano!


----------



## Azazel81

MünchnerFax said:


> Volevo suggerirla io, ma mi ero astenuto per paura dei grammatici.  Eheheh.. io non temo nulla... nemmeno l'aura di Ange.Laura... ahahahah
> 
> Comunque ribadisco che koala cerca una parola in inglese.


 
Oops... scusate tutti.. ho frainteso parecchio il topic...  Che figura de m***a... ahahah...

Uhm... il corrispondente maschile di "slut" in Inglese... oddio... l'ho sentito, ma al momento non ricordo... ci penso e appena trovo la soluzione la posto


----------



## MünchnerFax

koala, no che non esiste quella parola in inglese. Era un suggerimento in italiano per quegli uomini che conosci te.


----------



## koala123

Beh comunque grazie a tutti per la collaborazione! =)
Don't rush Azazel  i can wait  thanks!


----------



## morgana

Mi sa che è difficile trovare una versione dispregiativa al maschile... ci sarebbero womanizer, gigolo o playboy, ma sembrano complimenti e non offese  (anche la lingua è sessista!)


----------



## Azazel81

morgana said:


> womanizer, gigolo o playboy, ma sembrano complimenti e non offese  (anche la lingua è sessista!)


 
Eccone una (che è pure famosa) che non mi veniva in mente... "womanizer". Beh insomma... proprio un complimento non è...

E poi "gigolò"... cavolo.. c'era pure il film "American Gigolò"... che pessima memoria che ho... (per non dire di peggio.. ).


----------



## koala123

ma gigolò o womanizer non sono forti quanto slut, o sbaglio?


----------



## Azazel81

Uhm... purtroppo su "gigolò" credo che non ti sbagli... Anzi... 

Su "womanizer" onestamente non saprei...  comunque mi sembra proprio la traduzione letterale di "donnaiolo".


----------



## HamletPrinceofDenmark

You could call a man a "slut". Such usage is not in accordance with the Oxford Dictionary but it would be understood. Internet research reveals that the expression "man-whore" is quite popular amongst some women. If you called a man a "slut" he would immediately understand your point of view even if he thought it amusing.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

In UK ho sentito usare *slag* anche per gli uomini.


----------



## Arrius

*Slut *has the secondary definition, _a dirty untidy woman,_ which may or may not include moral laxity, the masculine equivalent of which (that *koala123* seems to require) is* slob*, though without sexual connotations). A *womanizer*, would cover the sexual aspect of _slut_, but because of persisting social attitudes is not as pejorative.
It is news to me that *slag* can be used for a man. In the scurrilous (but very funny) adult comic _Viz,_ there is a comic strip entitled "Two Fat Slags" in which two British females of gargantuan proportions get up to the most disgusting tricks - I cannot see how the name could possibly be transferred to the male sex.


----------



## MünchnerFax

May I kindly remember to flag obscene/vulgar words with the *warn sign*? 
Non-native speakers need to know if a certain word is foul language.


----------



## koala123

OK! Capito! Speravo in qualcosa di più offensivo  ma grazie comunque!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Arrius said:


> *Slut *has the secondary definition, _a dirty untidy woman,_ which may or may not include moral laxity, the masculine equivalent of which (that *koala123* seems to require) is* slob*, though without sexual connotations). A *womanizer*, would cover the sexual aspect of _slut_, but because of persisting social attitudes is not as pejorative.
> It is news to me that *slag* can be used for a man. In the scurrilous (but very funny) adult comic _Viz,_ there is a comic strip entitled "Two Fat Slags" in which two British females of gargantuan proportions get up to the most disgusting tricks - I cannot see how the name could possibly be transferred to the male sex.


Youngsters' slang has no rules 
Last year I was enjoying myself in a pub in Newcastle and a lad came up to my female friend, took a look at her shoes and told one of his mates "Them shoes is shit, innit?"
Would you ever say that's English?


----------



## MissBehave

slut whore player pimp asshole man slut sex man manwhore skank bitch loser womanizer gigolo hoe easy gay penis playa jerk ho cheater fuck dick prostitute sexy promiscuous douche gigalo hooker male slut bastard stud man ho ugly homo guy pussy douche bag fag prick man bitch hot slore jackass mack tool drunk cock dirty


From UrbanDictionary under "MAN WHORE"

I just copied and pasted!


----------



## koala123

Scusa Mfax è che non riesco a trovare gli smile in "quick reply"
Anyway, thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Angel.Aura

koala123 said:


> Scusa Mfax è che non riesco a trovare gli smile in "quick reply"


Puoi scriverli direttamente: 
: warn : (se togli gli spazi appare il simbolo)


----------



## koala123

WOW Miss!!! I haven't found that! thanks a lot!!!


----------



## MissBehave

You're welcome, Koala. My personal favorite? *Skank*.

Dexter is such a skank!


----------



## jacquesvd

Azazel81 said:


> Uhm... purtroppo su "gigolò" credo che non ti sbagli... Anzi...
> 
> Su "womanizer" onestamente non saprei...  comunque mi sembra proprio la traduzione letterale di "donnaiolo".


 
Per me "womanizer" traduce davvero 'donnaiolo' nel senso che indica un maschio che corre dietro a tutte le donne, con una parola più vecchia e letteraria  'a philanderer' ma non esprime niente sulla maniera nella quale il sesso viene praticato, mentre 'slut' implica 'dirtiness and slovenliness' nel comportamento. Forse si deve qualificare 'womanizer' dicendo 'dirty womanizer''


----------



## Azazel81

Paulfromitaly said:


> Youngsters' slang has no rules
> Last year I was enjoying myself in a pub in Newcastle and a lad came up to my female friend, took a look at her shoes and told one of his mates "Them shoes is shit, innit?"
> Would you ever say that's English?


 
Eheh... Once I went to London and found an entire book about that... Plus, have you ever seen/listened to an interview made with Noel/Liam Gallagher from Oasis (sorry... Noel is an ex-Oasis, it seems.. )? They talk exactly like that  Even natives need subtitles when Liam or Noel talk... eheheh...


----------



## Arrius

*Them shoes is shit, innit?"*
*Would you ever say that's English? PaulfromItaly*
Yes I would, not of a kind not to be recommended but intelligible, and it could easily have been overheard in London, a Cockney using _innit_, for _non è vero_, as opposed to a Novocastrian's more usual _intit_. *Slut *is in fact not slang, but standard English, whereas *slag*, originally applied to the waste product of the blast furnace, is relatively new slang, at least to me. Btw, I have just read in a slang dictionary that _slag_ can be applied to a man, but I have never heard this. _Slut_ appears now to be extended by the immature foul-mouthed and pronographically-minded to all younger women and _shit_ applied to something thought good as well as to _rubbish_ (like the late M. Jackson's "I'm bad").


----------



## You little ripper!

In Australia we use the term root rat for _someone who can't get enough sex._ It is used for both male and female.


----------



## smart_woman07

Charles Costante said:


> In Australia we use the term root rat for _someone who can't get enough sex._ It is used for both male and female.


 
Hi Charles,
"root rat" sounds so funny to me!
Is it offensive?


----------



## You little ripper!

smart_woman07 said:


> Hi Charles,
> "root rat" sounds so funny to me!
> Is it offensive?


SW, 'to root' is a British and Australian slang word which means _to have sex_. The expression probably came about because a rat is a rodent which has mating habits similar to that of a rabbit_, _as well as being a slang word for a _despicable person._

 I would laugh if someone called me that, but many would be offended.


----------



## koala123

Very interesting!!!1 thanks to everybody!


----------



## MissBehave

Speaking of animals' mating habits..., let's not forget the very common, somewhat offensive, very descriptive: *Dog*.

"He's been with Mary-Lou, _too_? What a dog!"


----------



## Arrius

*Dog *I have only heard Americans use (and that was a long time ago), and to mean a quite ugly woman, not a promiscuous or untidy, slovenly one. Has the word come back into AE slang with a new meaning?


----------



## MissBehave

> Dog I have only heard Americans use (and that was a long time ago), and to mean a quite ugly woman, not a promiscuous or untidy, slovenly one. Has the word come back into AE slang with a new meaning?



Yes, *Dog* is actually the closest to "slut" when referring to a promiscuous male in American English. *Skank* is also very common but much more derogatory as it also has undertones  of vile/dirty/indiscriminate/wanton sex.

 As with all words that are so charged, when used towards a familiar person it can actually be funny.

"Ok, I knew you were a *dog*, but to sleep with her? Now you are a total *skank*."


----------



## Veledan

In my social circle at least, _slut_ is gender neutral nowadays -- although it sounds ironic enough when used to describe a man that it's actually less offensive than calling a woman a slut, and so I'd say we use it _more_ often for men.

I wouldn't hesitate to call a male friend a _slut_, both to his face and behind his back, but I'd never use it to describe a female friend.

Vel

EDIT: We can use _slag_ for both men and women too, but it's always meant offensively.


----------



## Odysseus54

MissBehave said:


> Yes, *Dog* is actually the closest to "slut" when referring to a promiscuous male in American English.




Where does that happen ?  I have never heard that.   Pig, yes.

My sons call their friends "dog" , as a term of endearment.


----------



## beccamutt

Koala,

To answer your question simply -- *yes*.

"Slut" can be used to offensively refer to a promiscuous man.  Traditionally the word was only used for females, however more modern slang (at least in my part of the US) has found "slut" being used for men as well.

John: "Ha, I went to a party last night and ended up waking up with two girls.  I didn't even know their names."
Me: "You're such a slut, John!"


----------



## Odysseus54

beccamutt said:


> John: "Ha, I went to a party last night and ended up waking up with two girls.  I didn't even know their names."
> Me: "You're such a slut, John!"




Why, is that bad ?


----------



## MissBehave

> Where does that happen ? I have never heard that. Pig, yes.
> 
> My sons call their friends "dog" , as a term of endearment.



Well, *dog* is very common all over America's ...troubled landscape... (high-class slang, of course) 

(Note: Quentin Tarantino's previous movie had a segment where one of the female characters declares "Men are all dogs," or something like that, where *dogs* clearly means *sluts*,)

And, yes, your sons use it with its other meaning, which is also slang, as a term of endearment. "Joey is my dog!" meaning "my guy", "my buddy", also someone you look up to (or feel protective towards) in an affectionate way with no sexual connotations whatsoever.


----------



## morgana

Odysseus54 said:


> Why, is that bad ?



That's what I meant  This is something a man can smile about or even be proud of, but change it to a woman sleeping with two unknown men and the term takes up all kinds of negative meanings. 

Language can be sexist too.

At this point, I think the best equivalent of slut appears to be skank...


----------



## oliver3

I went through the posts, still I wonder how to translate "puttaniere" and "puttan tour" in a sentence like:
"Anche al lavoro pensa sempre al sesso a pagamento: è proprio un gran puttaniere. Ogni settimana si fa almeno una notte di puttan-tour sul lungomare di...(nome di una nota località romagnola)".

Who can help?

Grazie.


----------



## Azazel81

oliver3 said:


> "puttaniere" and "puttan tour" in a sentence like:
> "Anche al lavoro pensa sempre al sesso a pagamento: è proprio un gran puttaniere. Ogni settimana si fa almeno una notte di puttan-tour sul lungomare di...(nome di una nota località romagnola)".
> 
> Who can help?
> 
> Grazie.


 
Oddio, in una frase del genere, anche se sono madrelingua Italiano, farei fatica a capire cosa si intende per "puttaniere". Qui sembra che si intenda semplicemente che ha il chiodo fisso per il sesso a pagamento, quindi che va con le puttane. O intendi dire che fa lui il puttano?

Per quanto riguarda la famosissima espressione "puttan-tour" (mai sentiti i Gem Boy? ), onestamente non so dire se esita un equivalente... tipo "slut-tour" o "whore-tour".

Per la prima parte, ripeto, a me non è ancora chiaro cosa intendi con "puttaniere". Dalle mie parti (ma non saprei se è un regionalismo o meno) con "puttaniere" si possono intendere due cose:

1) un ragazzo a cui piace andare con molte ragazze, ma non a pagamento
2) un magnaccio/magnaccia

Nel primo caso, lo tradurrei con "he-slut" (o semplicemente "bitch" - so che è usato anche nei confronti dei maschi), nel secondo con "pimp".


----------



## underhouse

Well...In the area of Italy I am from a "puttaniere" is someone who regularly pays for sex.


----------



## oliver3

Azazel81 said:


> Oddio, in una frase del genere, anche se sono madrelingua Italiano, farei fatica a capire cosa si intende per "puttaniere". Qui sembra che si intenda semplicemente che ha il chiodo fisso per il sesso a pagamento, quindi che va con le puttane.
> 
> Per la prima parte, ripeto, a me non è ancora chiaro cosa intendi con "puttaniere". Dalle mie parti (ma non saprei se è un regionalismo o meno) con "puttaniere" si possono intendere due cose:
> 
> 1) un ragazzo a cui piace andare con molte ragazze, ma non a pagamento
> 2) un magnaccio/magnaccia
> 
> Nel primo caso, lo tradurrei con "he-slut" (o semplicemente "bitch" - so che è usato anche nei confronti dei maschi), nel secondo con "pimp".


 
Dalle mie parti "puttaniere" è usato esclusivamente per chi frequenta prostitute ( o si presume le frequenti). 
O per chi ha sempre in testa il chiodo fisso del sesso promiscuo. Pratica sport, ma pensa sempre al sesso; è in ufficio, al lavoro, ma pensa sempre a quella cosa lì... e tutti i suoi discorsi girano intorno al sesso, magari con continui doppisensi. Insomma: è un po' maniacale.

Nel caso invece di chi è sempre pronto a cambiar parere - magari in affari - in funzione del profitto personale (e quindi capace di sostenere una cosa e subito dopo accettare l'opposto) solitamente si usa il termine (anche per i maschi) di "puttana".

Comunque è da tempo - alcuni anni - che non sento o uso questi termini, forse perché ho migliorato le mie frequentazioni... 

Ciao!


----------

